
Trouble on Kickstarter as two massive projects hit the rocks - pavornyoh
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/nov/19/trouble-kickstarter-massive-projects-hit-rocks-coolest-zano
======
dkonofalski
Was this really that big of a surprise to anyone? Eventually there was going
to be some giant Kickstarter that failed to deliver after all the smaller
Kickstarter projects that couldn't deliver. It seems like we've just hit the
tipping point. Going forward, people are going to be a little more careful and
a little less trusting and Kickstarter will continue on...

